

Darcs Vs Git - mataug
http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/Darcs_vs._Git

======
twopoint718
There's an interesting post on the Haskell Cafe list from a while ago wherein
Jason Dagit wonders if Git and Darcs aren't dual to one another.
[http://www.haskell.org/pipermail/haskell-
cafe/2010-October/0...](http://www.haskell.org/pipermail/haskell-
cafe/2010-October/083206.html)

------
transfire
So how about a DarcsHub?

